# Are there any recordings you think may never be surpassed?



## Itullian

Solti's Ring? Kempe's Lohengrin?

others?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

There are probably tons:

Klieber's Beethoven 5th
Otto Klemperer's recording of Mozart's Magic Flute
Glenn Gould's 1955 recording of Bach's Goldberg Variations
Victor de Sabata's classic recording of Puccini's Tosca with Callas, di Stefano, and Gobbi
Karajan's recording of Richard Strauss' Eine Alpensinfonie
Karajan's recording of Mozart's horn concertos with Dennis Brain
Fritz' Wunderlich's recordings of Schubert's Die Schöne Müllerin, and Schumann's Dichterliebe

All of these recordings may eventually be matched... but I doubt they will ever be surpassed.


----------



## bigshot

Walter's First Act of Die Walkure and Mahler 9th with the VPO
Schnabel's Diabellis

Any other version would likely be quite different than these, so it wouldn't be a matter of bettering them.


----------



## Crudblud

Wit's recording of Messiaen's Turangalîla-Symphonie, none that I've heard even come close.
Monteux's recording of Ravel's Daphnis et Chloé.
Chailly's complete Varèse.


----------



## Art Rock

Gorecki's third symphony with Zinman and Dawn Upshaw.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I think a lot has to do with how crowded the field is - the Kleiber recording that Stlukes refers to has to be given particular praise when you consider the sheer number of recordings of Beethoven's 5th and 7th symphonies there have been yet the Kleiber hardly, if ever, fails to feature at the top of the pile in every survey. I don't tend to listen to or collect multiple recordings apart from the symphonies of Beethoven, Bruckner, Schubert and Mahler and even then I'm not qualified to select what I would consider to be a definitive recording of each of those works (apart from possibly Rattle's Mahler 10 with the BPO and even that appraisal is a v-e-r-y guarded one bearing in mind that there are different performing versions of the symphony) even though I have certain favourites of each work. 

One collection that never fails to impress me is the Hyperion box set of Robert Simpson symphonies (Vernon Hadley conducts 1-10 and Matthew Taylor conducts the 11th) - perhaps easy to say as there are hardly any other recordings of these works even in isolation but I would venture to suggest that it would take a very special effort to surpass these should any parties be enterprising enough to tackle the whole cycle.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

> Are there any recordings you think may never be surpassed ?


So many, at the moment I think of Benedetti Michelangeli's Ravel Gaspard de lu nuit and Concerto in G, you'll never find such a heavenly technique !


----------



## bigshot

I'll add Dutoit's Daphnis and Chloe to the list.

It may sound odd, but I've never heard anything like Fiedler's Gaiete Parisienne, Ansermet't Three Cornered Hat or Dorati's 1812 Overture either.


----------



## joen_cph

I don´t think there are many cases of definitive recordings. There´s always a detail, a phrasing or a sound / balance issue that can be done differently, changing the listener´s experience of the work - more recordings and views to discover. When one has heard all the interesting recordings of work, one might be able to discern, but then, to define the term "interesting" will result in subjective answers anyway ...

For instance, the Beethoven 5th Symphony with Carlos Kleiber is indeed very good and probably the one I´d suggest as the preferred, but if you take the transition to the Finale, he underplays it, whereas for example Furtwängler/BPO/DG 1947 points to a changed atmosphere there, where it should be done IMO.

But there are _near-definitive _or _satisfying_ recordings of works. Or "unsurpassable" recordings from an individual, subjective viewpoint.


----------



## thehadi

If i would choose just one record for the rest of my life, it would be Mahler's 9th from Karajan (2nd with Berlin)


----------



## Ukko

StlukesguildOhio said:


> There are probably tons:
> 
> Klieber's Beethoven 5th
> Otto Klemperer's recording of Mozart's Magic Flute
> Glenn Gould's 1955 recording of Bach's Goldberg Variations
> Victor de Sabata's classic recording of Puccini's Tosca with Callas, di Stefano, and Gobbi
> Karajan's recording of Richard Strauss' Eine Alpensinfonie
> Karajan's recording of Mozart's horn concertos with Dennis Brain
> Fritz' Wunderlich's recordings of Schubert's Die Schöne Müllerin, and Schumann's Dichterliebe
> 
> All of these recordings may eventually be matched... but I doubt they will ever be surpassed.


It is possible that some of those recordings will be improved upon by new ones, combining superior knowledge with superior technology. And I know of no reason to assume that the performers involved were 'ne plus ultra'. The race has not yet been run.


----------



## Vaneyes

Vivaldi Four Seasons - Europa Galante (Opus 111), JS Bach Solo Keyboard - GG (Sony), Handel Cti. Grossi Op. 6 - Guildhall String Ens.(RCA), Handel Cti. Grossi, Op. 3 - Gardiner (Apex), CPE Bach Cello Cti. - Suzuki (BIS), Haydn PC 11 - Argerich (EMI), Haydn Piano Trios 28 - 32 - Beaux Arts Trio (Philips), Mozart Vln. Cti. Oistrakh (EMI), Mozart The Marriage of Figaro - Bohm (DG), Beethoven Eroica - HvK (DG, 1963), Beethoven Symphonies 4 & 6 - Walter (Sony), Beethoven Symphony 5 - Kleiber (DG), Beethoven Symphony 9 - Solti (Decca, 1972), Beethoven Ghost & Archduke - Istomin/Rose/Stern (Sony), Schubert Complete Trios - Beaux Arts Trio (Philips), Schubert Impromptus Complete - Brendel (Philips), Mendelssohn String Quintets - Raphael Ens. (Hyperion), Chopin Waltzes - Tharaud (harmonia mundi), Liszt Faust Symphony - Bernstein (DG), Schumann Etudes Symphoniques - Richter (Regis), Brahms Vln. Cto. - Oistrakh (EMI), Brahms Symphonies 1 - 4 - HvK (DG, 1964), Brahms String Sextets - Raphael Ens. (Hyperion), Brahms String Quintets - Raphael Ens. (Hyperion), Dvorak Clo. Cto. - Fournier (DG), Dvorak Symphony 7 - Bernstein (Sony), Bruckner Symphony 4 - Jochum (DG), Bruckner Symphony 5 - Horenstein (BBC), Bruckner Symphony 7 - HvK (DG), Bruckner Symphony 8 - Jochum (DG), Bruckner Symphony 9 - Jochum (EMI), Grieg Lyric Pieces - Gilels (DG), Severac Piano Music - Ciccolini (EMI), Mahler Symphony 2 - Scherchen (MCA), Mahler Symphony 3 - Bernstein (Sony), Mahler Symphony 5 - Shipway (RPO), Mahler Symphony 6 - Barbirolli (EMI), Mahler Symphony 7 - Solti (Decca, 1971), Mahler DLVDE - Tennstedt (EMI), Bartok PCs 1 - 3 - Anda (DG), Berg Piano Sonata - GG (Sony), Bernstein Candide Overture - Bernstein (Sony), Elgar Clo. Cto. - du Pre (EMI), Elgar Enigma Variations - Barbirolli (EMI, 1956), Faure Piano Music - Collard (EMI), Hindemith Piano Sonatas - GG (Sony), Hovhaness Symphony 50 - Schwarz (Delos), Janacek Piano Music - Firkusny (DG), Lutoslawski Clo. Cto. - Rostropovich (EMI), Lutoslawski Pno. Cto. - Zimerman (DG), Mompou Piano Music - Mompou (Brilliant Cl.), Nielsen Symphonies 1 - 6 - Blomstedt (Decca), Poulenc Cto. for Two Pianos - Sage & Braley (RCA), Poulenc Piano Music - Roge (Decca), Prokofiev PC 3 - Argerich (DG), Prokofiev PC 5 - Richter (DG), Prokofiev Symphonies 1 & 5 - HvK (DG), Rachmaninov PC 1 - Janis (Mercury), Rachmaninov PC 2 - Ashkenazy/Previn (Decca), Rachmaninov PC3 - Argerich (Philips), Rachmaninov PC 4 - Michelangeli (EMI), Rachmaninov Symphonies 1 & 3, Isle of the Dead, Symphonic Dances - Jansons (EMI), Rachmaninov Symphony 2 - Rozhdestvensky (IMP), Rachmaninov Piano Trios - Borodin Trio (Chandos), Rachmaninov Solo Piano - Rodriguez (Elan), Ravel PC in G - Michelangeli (EMI), Satie Piano Works - Ciccolini (EMI), Schoenberg Gurrelieder - Chailly (Decca), Schoenberg Piano Music - Pollini (DG), Scriabin Symphonies Complete - Muti (EMI), Shostakovich Symphony 4 - Rozhdestvensky (Melodiya), Sibelius Piano Music - GG (Sony), Stravinsky Firebird Complete - Dutoit (Decca), Stravinsky Three Symphonies - Stravinsky (Sony),


----------



## Sofronitsky

Vaneyes said:


> Vivaldi Four Seasons - Europa Galante (Opus 111),
> JS Bach Solo Keyboard - GG (Sony),
> Handel Cti. Grossi Op. 6 - Guildhall String Ens.(RCA),
> Handel Cti. Grossi, Op. 3 - Gardiner (Apex),
> CPE Bach Cello Cti. - Suzuki (BIS),
> Haydn PC 11 - Argerich (EMI),
> Haydn Piano Trios 28 - 32 - Beaux Arts Trio (Philips),
> Mozart Vln. Cti. Oistrakh (EMI),
> Mozart The Marriage of Figaro - Bohm (DG),
> Beethoven Eroica - HvK (DG, 1963),
> Beethoven Symphonies 4 & 6 - Walter (Sony),
> Beethoven Symphony 5 - Kleiber (DG),
> Beethoven Symphony 9 - Solti (Decca, 1972),
> Beethoven Ghost & Archduke - Istomin/Rose/Stern (Sony),
> Schubert Complete Trios - Beaux Arts Trio (Philips),
> Schubert Impromptus Complete - Brendel (Philips),
> Mendelssohn String Quintets - Raphael Ens. (Hyperion),
> Chopin Waltzes - Tharaud (harmonia mundi),
> Liszt Faust Symphony - Bernstein (DG),
> Schumann Etudes Symphoniques - Richter (Regis),
> Brahms Vln. Cto. - Oistrakh (EMI),
> Brahms Symphonies 1 - 4 - HvK (DG, 1964),
> Brahms String Sextets - Raphael Ens. (Hyperion),
> Brahms String Quintets - Raphael Ens. (Hyperion),
> Dvorak Clo. Cto. - Fournier (DG),
> Dvorak Symphony 7 - Bernstein (Sony),
> Bruckner Symphony 4 - Jochum (DG),
> Bruckner Symphony 5 - Horenstein (BBC),
> Bruckner Symphony 7 - HvK (DG),
> Bruckner Symphony 8 - Jochum (DG),
> Bruckner Symphony 9 - Jochum (EMI),
> Grieg Lyric Pieces - Gilels (DG),
> Severac Piano Music - Ciccolini (EMI),
> Mahler Symphony 2 - Scherchen (MCA),
> Mahler Symphony 3 - Bernstein (Sony),
> Mahler Symphony 5 - Shipway (RPO),
> Mahler Symphony 6 - Barbirolli (EMI),
> Mahler Symphony 7 - Solti (Decca, 1971),
> Mahler DLVDE - Tennstedt (EMI),
> Bartok PCs 1 - 3 - Anda (DG),
> Berg Piano Sonata - GG (Sony),
> Bernstein Candide Overture - Bernstein (Sony),
> Elgar Clo. Cto. - du Pre (EMI),
> Elgar Enigma Variations - Barbirolli (EMI, 1956),
> Faure Piano Music - Collard (EMI),
> Hindemith Piano Sonatas - GG (Sony),
> Hovhaness Symphony 50 - Schwarz (Delos),
> Janacek Piano Music - Firkusny (DG),
> Lutoslawski Clo. Cto. - Rostropovich (EMI),
> Lutoslawski Pno. Cto. - Zimerman (DG),
> Mompou Piano Music - Mompou (Brilliant Cl.),
> Nielsen Symphonies 1 - 6 - Blomstedt (Decca),
> Poulenc Cto. for Two Pianos - Sage & Braley (RCA),
> Poulenc Piano Music - Roge (Decca),
> Prokofiev PC 3 - Argerich (DG),
> Prokofiev PC 5 - Richter (DG),
> Prokofiev Symphonies 1 & 5 - HvK (DG),
> Rachmaninov PC 1 - Janis (Mercury),
> Rachmaninov PC 2 - Ashkenazy/Previn (Decca),
> Rachmaninov PC3 - Argerich (Philips),
> Rachmaninov PC 4 - Michelangeli (EMI),
> Rachmaninov Symphonies 1 & 3, Isle of the Dead, Symphonic Dances -
> Jansons (EMI), Rachmaninov Symphony 2 - Rozhdestvensky (IMP),
> Rachmaninov Piano Trios - Borodin Trio (Chandos),
> Rachmaninov Solo Piano - Rodriguez (Elan),
> Ravel PC in G - Michelangeli (EMI),
> Satie Piano Works - Ciccolini (EMI),
> Schoenberg Gurrelieder - Chailly (Decca),
> Schoenberg Piano Music - Pollini (DG),
> Scriabin Symphonies Complete - Muti (EMI),
> Shostakovich Symphony 4 - Rozhdestvensky (Melodiya),
> Sibelius Piano Music - GG (Sony),
> Stravinsky Firebird Complete - Dutoit (Decca),
> Stravinsky Three Symphonies - Stravinsky (Sony),


There we go.

Now that that's done, I'd like to say I disagree with almost all of your Rachmaninoff selections 

As for me...
Scriabin 5th Piano Sonata - Vladimir Horowitz, bootleg live in Pasadena, California (Able to be seen on youtube, tapes circulated but very hard to obtain)
Brahms 2nd Piano Concerto - Sviatoslav Richter, Leinsdorf
Bach 1st Partita - Dinu Lipatti (I know this is a cliche, but come on! This playing is clearly unsurpassed)
Chopin Etudes - Freddy Kempf (Maybe an unpopular opinion... but I don't think another artist can accomplish what Mr. Kempf has done)

I really can't think of any symphonic recordings.. It just seems like the differences in recordings are too vast to say THIS is the best interpretation.


----------



## Taneyev

Tchaikovsky's trio; Gilels, Kogan, Slava (live)
Brahm's first trio: Rubinstein, Heifetz, Feuermann
Brahms viola sonatas; Primrose
Haydn's 6 SQ op.50: old Tokyo
Sohnanyi Serenade trio strings; Heifetz, Primrose, Feuermann
S.Saens first violin son. Heifetz-Bay
Borodin SQs. Borodin quartet
Smetana 2 SQ: Smetana quartet
LvB medium quartets: Fine Arts
LvB Kreutzer: Casadesus-Francescatti
Brahm's 3 violin son. Oistrakh
Grieg violin son.3: Rachmaninoff-Kreisler
Kreisler string quartet: Kreisler&co.
Verdi's quartet: Italiano
Cherubini 6 quartets: Melos
Shosta.violin son:Oistrakh
Sergei Taneyev's 9 quartets; Leningrad-Taneyev quartet
Frank's violin son. Oistrakh-Oborin
Sibelius's voces intimae quartet: old Budapest
Dvorak's complete quartets; Praga quartet
Can go on, but it's enough


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Fritz Wunderlich Schumann Dichterliebe


----------



## moody

Itullian said:


> Solti's Ring? Kempe's Lohengrin?
> 
> others?


The wording of the question was not definitive, that means nothing, but never surpassed amd luckily there are tons !Also I don't think improvements in technology matter much in this context, how would that affect Chaliapin ?

Beethoven Violin Concerto Fritz Kreisler /Berlin Phil/Blech. Rachmaninoff Piano Concerti Wild/RPO/Horrenstein (This is leaving to one side the composer's own). Rodrigo Fantasia Para Un Gentilhombre Segovia/Symphony of the Air/Jorda Brahms Alto Rhapsody Kathleen Ferrier/LPO/Krauss Schubert Winterreisse Peter Anders/Gunter Weissenborn,pno. Live Cologne 1948. Schubert Die Schone Mullerin Aksel Schiotz/Gerald moore 1945. Saint-Saens The Piano Concerti/Jean-Marie Darre/French Nat.Radio Orch./Fourestier. Rossini Il Barbiere Di Siviglia Merrill/Peters/Valletti/Corena Met./Leinsdorf. Stravinsky Le Sacre Du Printemps Boston/Monteaux 1951. Verdi Un Ballo In Maschera Milanov/Peerce/Peters/Warren Met/Mitropoulos. Wagner Die Walkure Act 1 Melchior/Lehmann/List VPO/Walter 1935. Wagner Siegfried act111 Heil Dir Sonne Flagstad/ Svanholm Philharmonia/Sebastian 1951. Bolet Live At Carnegie Hall 1974 Wagner/Liszt Tannhauser Overture. Raymond Lewenthal The Hexameron, by Liszt and others. Schumann Piano Concerto Cortot/LPO/Ronald 1934. Albeniz Songs of Spain and Lecuona Andalucia Leonard Pennario 1950's Capitol. Beethoven Emperor Concerto Schnabel/Philharmonia/Galliera 1939. Schubert Sonata In B Flat Maj(Posth). Schnabel 1939. Beethoven Hammerklavier Sonata. Egon Petri Live Berkeley 1959. Paganini Violin Concert No,2 La Campanella Ruggiero Ricci/Cincinatti/ Rudolf Beethoven Symphony No.7 Berlin Phil/Furtwaengler live 1943. Verdi Aida Milanov/Bjorling/Barbieri/Warren/Christoff Rome Opera/Perlea 1955 Dvorak New World Symphony Toscanini/NBC. Conchita Supervia as Carmen. Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique Stokowski/New Philharmonia 1968. Schubert Symphony No.9 Boult/LPO 1972.

There are so many more!


----------



## moody

Sofronitsky said:


> There we go.
> 
> Now that that's done, I'd like to say I disagree with almost all of your Rachmaninoff selections
> 
> As for me...
> Scriabin 5th Piano Sonata - Vladimir Horowitz, bootleg live in Pasadena, California (Able to be seen on youtube, tapes circulated but very hard to obtain)
> Brahms 2nd Piano Concerto - Sviatoslav Richter, Leinsdorf
> Bach 1st Partita - Dinu Lipatti (I know this is a cliche, but come on! This playing is clearly unsurpassed)
> Chopin Etudes - Freddy Kempf (Maybe an unpopular opinion... but I don't think another artist can accomplish what Mr. Kempf has done)
> 
> I really can't think of any symphonic recordings.. It just seems like the differences in recordings are too vast to say THIS is the best interpretation.


This thread has nothing to do with agree or disagree, we were asked which recordigs WE THOUGHT WOULD BE UNSURPASSED !!


----------



## Sofronitsky

moody said:


> The wording of the question was not definitive, that means nothing, but never surpassed amd luckily there are tons !Also I don't think improvements in technology matter much in this context, how would that affect Chaliapin ?
> 
> Beethoven Violin Concerto Fritz Kreisler /Berlin Phil/Blech. Rachmaninoff Piano Concerti Wild/RPO/Horrenstein (This is leaving to one side the composer's own). Rodrigo Fantasia Para Un Gentilhombre Segovia/Symphony of the Air/Jorda Brahms Alto Rhapsody Kathleen Ferrier/LPO/Krauss Schubert Winterreisse Peter Anders/Gunter Weissenborn,pno. Live Cologne 1948. Schubert Die Schone Mullerin Aksel Schiotz/Gerald moore 1945. Saint-Saens The Piano Concerti/Jean-Marie Darre/French Nat.Radio Orch./Fourestier. Rossini Il Barbiere Di Siviglia Merrill/Peters/Valletti/Corena Met./Leinsdorf. Stravinsky Le Sacre Du Printemps Boston/Monteaux 1951. Verdi Un Ballo In Maschera Milanov/Peerce/Peters/Warren Met/Mitropoulos. Wagner Die Walkure Act 1 Melchior/Lehmann/List VPO/Walter 1935. Wagner Siegfried act111 Heil Dir Sonne Flagstad/ Svanholm Philharmonia/Sebastian 1951. Bolet Live At Carnegie Hall 1974 Wagner/Liszt Tannhauser Overture. Raymond Lewenthal The Hexameron, by Liszt and others. Schumann Piano Concerto Cortot/LPO/Ronald 1934. Albeniz Songs of Spain and Lecuona Andalucia Leonard Pennario 1950's Capitol. Beethoven Emperor Concerto Schnabel/Philharmonia/Galliera 1939. Schubert Sonata In B Flat Maj(Posth). Schnabel 1939. Beethoven Hammerklavier Sonata. Egon Petri Live Berkeley 1959. Paganini Violin Concert No,2 La Campanella Ruggiero Ricci/Cincinatti/ Rudolf Beethoven Symphony No.7 Berlin Phil/Furtwaengler live 1943. Verdi Aida Milanov/Bjorling/Barbieri/Warren/Christoff Rome Opera/Perlea 1955 Dvorak New World Symphony Toscanini/NBC. Conchita Supervia as Carmen. Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique Stokowski/New Philharmonia 1968. Schubert Symphony No.9 Boult/LPO 1972.
> 
> There are so many more!


Dear GOD stop grouping them this way... You are contributing to my OCD


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

Pavarotti/ Freni / Karajan= Butterfly and La Boheme. Price/ Kaarajan -Tosca. 
Muti: Macbeth/ Aida.


----------



## Merl

OT: Probably not


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Though this is a lofty standard that I find tough to assess, there are several performances that I find highly unlikely to ever be bettered. This does not mean that I only listen to them or that I consider others to be inferior. It simply means that they occupy special positions in my musical preferences, and it would take a lot to move them out of those slots.

Klemperer's Mass in B Minor
Karl Richter's Passacaglia and Fugue in C Minor
James Ehnes's Chaconne in D Minor
Furtwangler's Beethoven 5th and 9th
Munch's '61 Daphnis et Chloe
Zimerman's Chopin Ballades
Rutter's Faure Requiem
Bernstein's Vienna Mahler 5
Dohnanyi's Mendelssohn symphony cycle
De Peyer/Barenboim Brahms Clarinet Sonatas
Kempe's Brahms 3
Kertesz's Dvorak symphony cycle

And several others that escape me off the top of my head.


----------



## realdealblues

For me personally, I can think of a few that will never be surpassed in my own mind.















I will concur with Rogerx above, for me there won't be any other recordings that will surpass the combination of Karajan/Pavarotti/Freni in these two works. Gorgeous sound, Pavarotti and Feni in their prime, just beyond special to me and more pleasing to my ears than any others. If I think about it longer I will probably come up with others.


----------



## hoodjem

Vaneyes said:


> JS Bach Solo Keyboard - GG (Sony)


Gotta say: awful, just awful.

The only Bach recording by Gould worth listening to is the 1981 Goldbergs. The previous recordings are completely without feeling, meaning, or poetry. I'll take Hewitt on anything.


----------



## rice

Mravinsky's Shostakovich 5


----------



## flamencosketches

edit: wrong thread. Wrong forum, actually


----------



## Forsooth

@Moody's list, non-OCD version...(not positive I caught every nuance)



> *Beethoven *Violin Concerto Fritz Kreisler /Berlin Phil/Blech.
> *Rachmaninoff *Piano Concerti Wild/RPO/Horrenstein (This is leaving to one side the composer's own).
> *Rodrigo *Fantasia Para Un Gentilhombre Segovia/Symphony of the Air/Jorda
> *Brahms *Alto Rhapsody Kathleen Ferrier/LPO/Krauss
> *Schubert *Winterreisse Peter Anders/Gunter Weissenborn,pno. Live Cologne 1948.
> *Schubert* Die Schone Mullerin Aksel Schiotz/Gerald moore 1945.
> *Saint-Saens* The Piano Concerti/Jean-Marie Darre/French Nat.Radio Orch./Fourestier.
> *Rossini *Il Barbiere Di Siviglia Merrill/Peters/Valletti/Corena Met./Leinsdorf.
> *Stravinsky *Le Sacre Du Printemps Boston/Monteaux 1951.
> *Verdi *Un Ballo In Maschera Milanov/Peerce/Peters/Warren Met/Mitropoulos.
> *Wagner *Die Walkure Act 1 Melchior/Lehmann/List VPO/Walter 1935.
> *Wagner *Siegfried act111 Heil Dir Sonne Flagstad/ Svanholm Philharmonia/Sebastian 1951.
> *Bolet *Live At Carnegie Hall 1974 Wagner/Liszt Tannhauser Overture.
> *Raymond Lewenthal* The Hexameron The Hexameron, by Liszt and others.
> *Schumann *Piano Concerto Cortot/LPO/Ronald 1934.
> *Albeniz *Songs of Spain and Lecuona Andalucia Leonard Pennario 1950's Capitol.
> *Beethoven *Emperor Concerto Schnabel/Philharmonia/Galliera 1939.
> *Schubert *Sonata In B Flat Maj(Posth). Schnabel 1939.
> *Beethoven *Hammerklavier Sonata. Egon Petri Live Berkeley 1959.
> *Paganini *Violin Concert No,2 La Campanella Ruggiero Ricci/Cincinatti/ Rudolf
> *Beethoven *Symphony No.7 Berlin Phil/Furtwaengler live 1943.
> *Verdi *Aida Milanov/Bjorling/Barbieri/Warren/Christoff Rome Opera/Perlea 1955
> *Dvorak *New World Symphony Toscanini/NBC. Conchita Supervia as Carmen.
> *Berlioz *Symphonie Fantastique Stokowski/New Philharmonia 1968.
> *Schubert *Symphony No.9 Boult/LPO 1972.


----------



## Mandryka

hoodjem said:


> Gotta say: awful, just awful.
> 
> The only Bach recording by Gould worth listening to is the 1981 Goldbergs. The previous recordings are completely without feeling, meaning, or poetry. I'll take Hewitt on anything.


The new Hewitt partitas recording is something worth hearing I think.


----------



## Rogerx

Mandryka said:


> The new Hewitt partitas recording is something worth hearing I think.


They are outstanding.


----------

